
John Carmack Doom3 Source Code Interviews - setra
http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/interviews.php
======
retro64
It's funny - reading through some of these interviews he seems like someone
fairly easy to work with. I always imagined him to be like a typical rockstar,
but he presents himself rather humble and introspective.

